

Remind HN: There's a lunar eclipse right now - dkokelley

Starts at 6:06am Pacific Time. Anyone west of the Rockies to about Hawaii should be able to see it.
======
mark_l_watson
My wife and I got up early, drove 1 block for an unobstructed view:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117612439870300277560/alb...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117612439870300277560/albums/5684516764381498865)

I took three pictures. My T2i camera made the pictures look like they were
taken in daylight so I edited them making them dimmer, and then dimmer with
high contrast. The dimmed high contrast pictures look like the eclipse as seen
with the naked eye.

~~~
vinhboy
you're telling me those pictures were taken at night? wow, thats hard to
believe.

~~~
orijing
Yes, during the Lunar eclipse, the sun is on the other side of the planet.
It's like [sun] [earth]* [moon] in a straight line. (The * is where the
photographer who sees the moon is)

------
Brajeshwar
It is also very visible in the Indian sub-continent.

------
pknerd
I am in Pakistan. It's lovely and clear dark sky here and I and wife witnessed
partial lunar eclipse here.

